# Sammy passed tonight



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Godspeed Sammy.
I’m so sorry.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace dear Sammy.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sammy. 

I lost my boy Charlie in a similar way, suddenly and without warning, and it is absolutely crushing, your whole world is turned upside down. 

Time will ease the heart ache and pain, the memories of your journey with Sammy will carry you through. 

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm so sorry. You gave Sammy a wonderful life. Allow yourself to grieve and talk to those who know what it means to lose such an important part of the family.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.:crying:


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sammy. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Sammy.


----------



## AlanG (Jul 11, 2018)

Im so sorry for your loss.
I lost my Sammy in a sudden and unexpected way as well, except a lot younger.
It hurts so much more when you dont expect it.
Hopefully you can take solace in knowing you had a good 13 years with him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your precious Sammy, my heart goes out to you.

Run free and sleep softly Sammy


----------



## hondoo (Feb 16, 2018)

There is no good or right way to lose a family member. I can tell you that after you're done thinking of what you could have done different and reliving the drive to the vet (over and over), you will start remembering the good times. But it will take time. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm very sorry for your loss and I hope with time you'll find solace in the wonderful memories of your time together. My sympathies.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He looked like such a sweet boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so very sorry to hear the news of Sammy... I've got tears in my eyes, brings back my memories with my two boys....I will keep you in my prayers, its never easy, esp. when it was so sudden....Sorry,,..


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Sammy. May he Rest In Peace


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sammy.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy Sammy. Having lost 2 dogs over the past 10 months I know how horrible it feels. It sounds to me that he waited for you to find him so he had the chance to have a few more moments with you. I have chills going up my arms thinking about it. Keep all the wonderful memories you have in your mind; they will help get you through this very difficult time. You are in my thoughts. And Sammy is at the bridge, no longer in pain and no longer with cancer.


----------



## Maureen Boland Abrams (Jul 20, 2018)

I’m so sorry for your loss!! We’re struggling with our decision for Murphy 13 years 4 months. He’s gotten really sick. 3 things going on 1. He’s got pneumonia for the 2nd time, 2. He has a condition called megaesophogas (dilation of esophagas) which is resulting in him throwing up his phlem on a regular basis and last and worst of all is a chest X-ray showing a large mass in between his lungs over his heart. The mass could indicate lymphoma, we don’t know that yet, but even if it is benign and not cancerous it would still require surgical removal because eventually it would impact his breathing. We will not put him through invasive surgery at his age, and our vet tells us, that at this point, he is only going to get worse. We made an appt. to have him put down next week, but we are struggling with that because he still has good days sometimes when he doesn’t get sick. This is so hard!!!! We don’t want Murphy to suffer - golden retrievers have a high tolerance for pain. So he could be in more pain then we know- but he doesn’t look happy and he doesn’t get up very much although he is still eating. What do you think? Is it too soon? We know that you understand what we’re feeling.


----------



## Sammy's Ma (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words. I feel wracked with guilt, why wasn't I stood on the deck watching him. He was elderly and fragile. Why did he walk away? He never would choose to be out in the heat, why didn't I go out a few minutes sooner, I could have saved him. Why why why did it have to end this way?! After 13 years by my side he walked away and collapsed alone, why!!

The house feels empty, his empty bed beside my bed, his bowl, empty, his bones, balls, his food, his medicines, his brushes and shampoo, his fur, his paw prints, his leash hanging on the hook .... all his things I can't bear to move them. My heart is breaking, I can't stop crying, my eyes are swollen and purple, and my head hurts so bad. 

My husband is coming home from work early, I think it was too difficult for him to make it till the end of the day. His voice sounded like a different person on the phone, so flat and empty. We never had children together, we got Sammy at 8 weeks old just after we got married, he was our little guy, we were his parents, we were a family, this is unbearable. I knew this would come and I thought that would help me prepare, I feel like I have been living with a dying dog for over 2 years since his cancer diagnoses, but nothing could prepare me for this.

I will never have another dog, I can never go through this again, this is unbearable. I miss him so much, I want to put my arms around him, feel his big head resting in my lap.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sammy. It is so painful to loose them. Please, please try not to dwell on his last few minutes and instead remember the 13 great years you had to love him. It is so obvious that you gave him a great life.


----------



## FinFamily (Jul 20, 2018)

I absolutely feel your pain and loss - it was over 45 years ago but typing this memory still brings tears. I too lost my first dog of 13 years. 
It hurts... I know honestly I know... but there is good news!

1. All dogs go to heaven
2. There are many many many many many many many many dogs out there... rescues, new pure-breed puppies, frisky dogs that the family is giving or selling their puppies...

All of these dogs and puppies are needing... wishing they had someone like you... to take them home, love them... care for them... for about 13 years... and then we'll visit this post again...


wadda ya say... New Puppy.

After over 40 years.... my wife and I anxiously await our new Puppy to arrive. We pick him up next week. His name is Finley... and we miss him already...ere even though we haven't even met him yet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Those words don't touch your grief.....I had the same thing happen, we made it to the ER vet, but he was gone before they could do anything. 

I know how broken you are feeling, and I am so sorry you are going through this.

Godspeed sweet Sammy, good dog.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. I went through this last month and thought my world was going to end. I still talk to Wrigley everyday, but that's just my way of coping. You will find yours, but first you must allow yourself all the time you need to grieve. You need to do to care for yourself, too. Get support. Talk to friends and family members, or a pastor or counselor. I personally advise NOT talking to people who aren’t dog lovers — some folks simply do not understand the bond that can form between us and our dogs. The last thing you need to hear right now is “it’s just a dog.”


----------



## kbooch32 (Apr 15, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Sammy. Many of us here have been thru the loss, some more than just once. And you are right nothing can prepare you for that. Be gentle to yourself, hugs.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry you lost your boy. As I always say, if you believe as I do, you'll see him again.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

You can rest assured all the love and tail wags Sammy gave you was his way of thanking you for giving him a wonderful life. No words I speak here can ease your pain now but many here know what you are going through now and we share your loss. Your time with Sammy was a gift and all his sweet memories will be with you forever. I hope time helps you feel better soon.

Godspeed to Sammy

dlm ny country

“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## Sammy's Ma (Dec 9, 2015)

Maureen Boland Abrams said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss!! We’re struggling with our decision for Murphy 13 years 4 months. He’s gotten really sick. 3 things going on 1. He’s got pneumonia for the 2nd time, 2. He has a condition called megaesophogas (dilation of esophagas) which is resulting in him throwing up his phlem on a regular basis and last and worst of all is a chest X-ray showing a large mass in between his lungs over his heart. The mass could indicate lymphoma, we don’t know that yet, but even if it is benign and not cancerous it would still require surgical removal because eventually it would impact his breathing. We will not put him through invasive surgery at his age, and our vet tells us, that at this point, he is only going to get worse. We made an appt. to have him put down next week, but we are struggling with that because he still has good days sometimes when he doesn’t get sick. This is so hard!!!! We don’t want Murphy to suffer - golden retrievers have a high tolerance for pain. So he could be in more pain then we know- but he doesn’t look happy and he doesn’t get up very much although he is still eating. What do you think? Is it too soon? We know that you understand what we’re feeling.


Marureen, I am so very sorry to hear about Murphy's health issues. It does sound like a lot. The only thing I can think to tell you is what one vet told me, she said that more people regret leaving it too long, than doing it what they might think was a little too soon. I definitely fall into that category. Sammy still had good days, there were things he still enjoyed, but not enough - I know he wasn't as happy near the end. Then he walked away like that and died suffering horribly, I wish I had gotten the vet to come to our home maybe a week or two ago, for the visit where she would put him to sleep on his bed in our bedroom, where he could have slipped away peacefully with dignity. 

I had heard stories that dogs will walk away to die, I didn't ever really believe it, and I'm still not sure why Sammy did what he did, I wrack my brain night and day trying to make sense of it, but if I could go back in time just a few days I would have the vet come to my home and help Sammy on his way. 

Let us know how you get along Maureen, I wish you and your family strength at this time, and hope for a gentle end to Murphy's suffering when the time comes, whenever that may be.


----------



## Zee9 (Dec 21, 2016)

Sammy's Ma said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I feel wracked with guilt, why wasn't I stood on the deck watching him. He was elderly and fragile. Why did he walk away? He never would choose to be out in the heat, why didn't I go out a few minutes sooner, I could have saved him. Why why why did it have to end this way?! After 13 years by my side he walked away and collapsed alone, why!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

Firstly I know how unbearable this pain is. We lost our last golden “Marley” at 7 but it happened within minutes of his first symptom. We didn’t even make it to the ER and he was gone already. 

I’m just guessing here but hear me out. Our babies know how much we love them and they also know when they are meant to go. He probably walked further away to go without putting you thru pain. 

Dogs come into our lives to teach us something that we have forgotten or never learnt. As soon as that’s done they drop their bodies but their souls move on to help the next owner who needs to learn something. When we lost Marley I said the same thing that I would never get another dog as the pain is unbearable (trust me I almost lost myself and didn’t make it to work for 5 months.) we got Oggie five months after Marley passed away. 

Now we have a new beautiful boy that we rescued and there are still days that I miss my old boy. It took me almost a year to stop comparing the new “Oggie” to my Marley which was very wrong of me. Today my Oggie has the same charm and character like my old boy and I decided I will always have a dog because when they go it’s very very painful, however that’s nothing compared to the love they give us. 

Take some time to cry and miss him. Try and remember the find memories. Don’t lose yourself in the what if’s (if you had made it sooner to the ER etc) eventually you will realize that a quick passing is less painful than a baby that’s suffering. So kiss him everyday and be glad that his soul has gone on to teach a new owner about this unconditional love. 

You’ll always miss him and that’s ok because he is your child but be happy for a new baby soon that you can shower your love on. Lord knows that there are so many doggies that need good loving parents. 

Just my two cents. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

